# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met mutualiteiten in België >  Ervaringen met mutualiteiten van Landsbond der Christelijke Mutualiteiten

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Hier vind je ervaringen met mutualiteiten van Landsbond der Christelijke Mutualiteiten.


Bezoek de website van Landsbond der Christelijke Mutualiteiten


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Landsbond der Christelijke Mutualiteiten.*

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben aangesloten bij de CM midden vlaanderen en ik heb tot nu toe enkel maar positieve ervaringen te melden en een snelle,correcte manier van afhandeling/verwerking.

Waarom ik bij de CM aangesloten ben?
Ik ben nederlandse en daardoor ben ik bij de CZ aangesloten.
Deze staan weer in contact/samenwerking met de CM in Belgie,vandaar!

----------


## mamalien

mij hebben ze na een jaar en een half eraf gezet omdat mijn ziekte fibro niet herkent is hier in belgiê. wij zijn nu bezig in hoger beroep en hopen dat ik er terug kan opstaan. ik ben echt niet meer in staat te gaan werken ik ben verbonden aan mijn zetel en heb ook reeds twee ingrepen achter de rug aan mijn nek.

----------

